
China's Xi Wins Constitutional Backing for New Strongman Era - sqdbps
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/11/world/asia/china-xi-constitution-term-limits.html
======
JohnStudio
Kinda not really keen on its perverse use of title with "Strongman". China
makes up 1.38 billion people of the world's population and the over
generalizations of the article don't highlight the issues that China faces in
the coming few decades and the need for a unified leadership. Coming from the
US's perspective, it's very hard to write a cohesive article that accurately
reflects China, to be honest. Additionally, I think anyone from a high-density
urban center like New York has a tough time taking into perspective how wide
the country's foot-print is across Asia.

I may be equally unqualified, but its a pretty terse way to write about our
largest economic party in the world.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
I mean, you can always read the Chinese press if you want a counter opinion.
Here, global times:

[http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1090562.shtml](http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1090562.shtml)

Let me warn you, however, that the worst kind of western media bias is to
directly quote a chinese media article, as it gives a drastically more worse
impression of China than the west ever could.

